# hi from evora portugal



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

just arrived in evora portugal
we crossed dover to calaise filled up in hypermarket boulogne 1.085eu per litre. that got us to la rochelle no toll roads via la toquet 1st aire then on to dreu alencan le fletch 2nd aire and on to chotlet and on to la rochelle had to fill up again just before reaching la rochelle 1.65 per litreand our 3rd aire in the park at la rochelle
left la rochelle and onto spain via bordeu stopped on the aire at st girons plage and into spain where the deisel was much cheeper 92.7 cents travelled on to bugos salamancaand into portugal filling up in spain before we crossed into portugal and on to a camp site in evora on free wi fi weather very nice till sunday i believe


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Helloooooooooooo glad you are having a good time!


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Your not far from camping MARKADIA, the most beautiful campsite I have ever
stayed at.

Intend to have a month there next year.

http://www.markadia.net/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

Stan


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Stan, thanks for the link, we will have a look in January, looks nice and looking at the prices, just reminded me why we are not going to Spain next year. :lol: Bob.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Stan thanks for the link looks great.
Do you know what the fishing is like there.

Steve


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

sweetie said:


> Hi Stan thanks for the link looks great.
> Do you know what the fishing is like there.
> 
> Steve


Steve
Walking round spotted loads of Carp,might be Trout, I didn't have my rods on that trip, but I will have next time, ( found the campsite on my way home to UK). Meant to stop for one night,but stayed for four nights, then had to drive home like the clappers.

Speaking to another English couple we asked what they thought of the place.
The lady said,"Every morning she wakes and think she has gone to heaven"

Stan


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

If you are travelling up-country then you must visit camping Asseiceira at Santo Antnio Das Areias, about 70 miles to the north of Evora. The site is on the MHF database and I will write a review as it is now well up in my top 10 sites in Europe.

The owner (a Brit called Gary) cannot do enough for you, the campsite facs are spotless, 16 amps, free wi-fi in low season, level pitches, 10% discount for MHF members, close to the 'must see' towns of Marvao and Castelo de Vide. Only 3 Brits on site at the moment, like us they intended to stay a couble of nights, we are now in our third week, they are in their third month.

Cheers, Roger


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

This: http://www.campingasseiceira.com/en/newindex.htm

Thanks for that Roger, we will check it out on the way down. :lol: Bob.


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Bob

I've just followed your link to the Asseiceira website and noticed that our wee RV has popped up (lower right piccy). Gary was taking photos last week - we are famous at last.

If you get here by Monday, we are planning to get out the deep fat fryer from deep storage and have a chip butty and plonk party.

Cheers Roger


----------

